# White bass run



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Wanting to know what’s a good time to head up for the white bass run coming from the east is about an hour and 45 minute drive just wanna make sure I get a good time to go never been up to the Sandusky River or Maine for this run any help please thanks


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Next week. Or maybe this weekend if it doesn’t rain. Follow anglers supply on Facebook


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Check, maumeeriverwalleyerun.com for current and forecasted water levels on the maumee. IMO anything over 983 the current is too swift to fish for wb there. Once this water gets down to that level the river should be full of them. And walleye too. If you’ve never fished it before stop in Maumee Tackle and they will point you in the right direction. You can also check their website for daily reports. Good luck.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=04193500
The rivers been running hot for a week Had a lot of rain Its been 3 ft below flood stage for a few days running I dont think it would be fishable above Orleans Park , and I personally wouldnt waste my time there either I wouldnt drive across town for it Sure wouldnt make the trip from where youre at


----------



## dfast (Jul 19, 2012)

TRY anglers supply fremont ohio FACE BOOK PAGE HE HAS A LOT OF INFO ABOUT WALLEYE AND WHITE BASS FISHING IN FREMONT OHIO


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The river has dropped almost 4 ft since may 4th Its 4.8 on the USGS gauge , which I like better Just remember summer pool is 2 ft or lower, its 4.8 ft right now Its 582.5 on the other gauge
You cant get to Blue Grass Island, But should be able to fish most other places
Maumee Tackle has their White Bass tourny Saturday Dont know what kind of crowd that draws
$20.00 bucks a man to enter if that kind of thing interests you Have a big fish entry fee too
The fish are in
Supposed to rain today tho


----------



## Rico1113 (Sep 1, 2009)

Got 35 last night in about 2.5 hours.


----------



## irishdc (Mar 12, 2012)

Rico1113 said:


> Got 35 last night in about 2.5 hours.


How is is the water? Thinking of taking my kids but dont want to have to wade .
Thanks !


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Just looked at the graph for the USGS gauge at the Waterville bridge Its a straight line going straight up River went up two feet in a couple hours I hate when it does that 
Thats Fort Wayne rain doing that


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ft. Wayne got heavy rain Thursday night.


----------



## Fishy Farmer (Apr 29, 2019)

I known you were referring to the Maumee above but the Sandusky river did not swell from that rain the other day. It was outstanding last night. I had over 50 in two hours and quit counting. Those came from river cliff park. There are places to bank fish if you have kids. Took mine with me and it was great for them. Lots of access there.


----------



## irishdc (Mar 12, 2012)

Fishy Farmer said:


> I known you were referring to the Maumee above but the Sandusky river did not swell from that rain the other day. It was outstanding last night. I had over 50 in two hours and quit counting. Those came from river cliff park. There are places to bank fish if you have kids. Took mine with me and it was great for them. Lots of access there.


Thanks for the info! I didnt even think about Sandusky as an option. Great idea!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Still climbing like a space launch this morning Maumee is 9.3 at Waterville Flood stage is 11.0


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Still climbing like a space launch this morning Maumee is 9.3 at Waterville Flood stage is 11.0


Only 5’ high and dropping between maumee and Perrysburg where most people fish. But you are right, high and flowing.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Seems to have crested this morning at 10.33 Flood stage is 11.0 Its rippin They measure the flow at Waterville also in cubic feet per second Right now its 46,300 When I wade for Smallies , its under 1000


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

River is absolutely rolling this afternoon. Just spoke to a Waterville cop they were looking for some kayakers that needed rescuing. 

If you're not in a whitewater kayak with the skills to use it you're a moron to be out there right now. Even if you do know what you're doing the debris makes it a pretty dangerous play regardless.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Rico1113 (Sep 1, 2009)

irishdc said:


> How is is the water? Thinking of taking my kids but dont want to have to wade .
> Thanks !


High and fast....did not wade. Got them all from the shore.


----------

